# 0 to 300 km



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Does anyone have the top 10 records of these times please??

As the Lemon will be going for a try at it very soon.

And this is a serious post so please don't crap on it anyone please!!

The car will be running in full road trim rear seats ect ect.



Mick


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

I can only find the top 6

1st Team Cowie UK Skyline R32 GTR 12.474sec 
2nd VeilSide Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 13.00s
3rd Waste Sports Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 14.72s
4th Infini Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 15.87s
5th Top Secret Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 16.78s
6th GT Endless Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 16.91s


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thank's for that Lag Monster.

Does anyone have the rest of the list???

Looks like the Lemon will be right up there then


Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Where you doing the run Mick ? And when ?


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Looks like the Lemon will be right up there then
> 
> 
> Mick


Hi Mick

The Jun Lemon will be up there maybe 5th place or even better 4th.


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Looks like the Lemon will be right up there then
> 
> 
> Mick


Hi Mick

But with some PERFECT-TOUCH could be higher


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Daz said:


> Where you doing the run Mick ? And when ?


Just waiting on the final conformation Daz mate.
Should know soon though.


Hi Mick

The Jun Lemon will be up there maybe 5th place or even better 4th.


That would be good top 5 in a full road trim cool


Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Just waiting on the final conformation Daz mate.
> Should know soon though.



Keep me posted matey


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Takes a very special type of car to hit 0-300 in under 20 sec


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

bobstuart said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> But with some PERFECT-TOUCH could be higher


Cheers Bobstuart  

Tweenirob is getting her ready for action mate.
Just can't say enough good things about them to tell you the truth.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Munro said:


> Takes a very special type of car to hit 0-300 in under 20 sec


I know it does Munro.
But i deffo did that at TOTB for sure.


Mick


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Those are some ridiculously fast times, never knew there were skylines running that fast, anyway, Good luck, Mick!


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

MacGTR said:


> Those are some ridiculously fast times, never knew there were skylines running that fast, anyway, Good luck, Mick!


Hi MacGTR

Yes they are very fast.

The best bit is that the fastest one on that list was built here in the UK by R.B Motorsport and also driven by Keith Cowie


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NZ's heat treatments GTR can do 0-300 in well under 8 seconds so you might want to add them to the list.


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

m6beg,

What tyres are you gonna be running for the 0-300 run?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> NZ's heat treatments GTR can do 0-300 in well under 8 seconds so you might want to add them to the list.


Rob,

Just to put the record straight.

The 0 – 300 KPH record being discussed is for a cars equipped with road tyres.

Times set on a drag strip or on slicks are not eligible for the list.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

If we’re talking about slick tyres, there’s DSMs in the US making sub-7s anyway.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> If we’re talking about slick tyres, there’s DSMs in the US making sub-7s anyway.


read hugh's post above mate:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hugh Keir said:


> Rob,
> 
> Just to put the record straight.
> 
> ...


Ah, no problem, I didn't see that anywhere in the original post, sorry.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

We all expect a InCar vid uploaded to youtube when you make your 0-300 run.

The RH9 in car vid. is classic.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

LivingMovie said:


> We all expect a InCar vid uploaded to youtube when you make your 0-300 run.
> 
> The RH9 in car vid. is classic.


judging from the incar video of teh 9second run, the 300km/h is most likely going to be censored :chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Not sure about the rest of the list, but didn't Nicolas Kiesa do a 19 second 0-300km/h last year on street tires?

Don't know if that would feature him in the top 10 0-300km/h, as his quarter mile time was a still around a mid 10 second.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

To pad out the remaining parts of the board from some info I have :

1st Team Cowie UK Skyline R32 GTR 12.474sec
2nd VeilSide Japan (R-1 StreetDrag) Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 13.00s
3rd Waste Sports Japan (Waste Sports R33) Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 14.72s
4th Infini Racing Japan (Infini Street GTR) Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 15.87s
5th Top Secret (Drag R2) Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 16.78s
6th GT Endless (Drag R-1) Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 16.91s

\/ \/

7th HKS (Unknown car?) - 17.64
8th Garage Hachiman (StreetSpecial GTR) - 17.68
9th Fuji Dynamics (Fuji Dynamics GTR) - 18.38
10th HRF Power (Sakuretsu R Final Version) - 18.49
11th Auto Bahn (Auto Bahn GTR) - 20.77

Even the 7th and lower place cars were pulling good and consistent low to mid 9's, most ran Twin 3037 setups, some 3040's, while Infini and Fuji Dynamics ran Apexi (Isuzu Heavy Industry) RX6 based turbos.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for that Dan.

The Lemon will be up there for sure.

Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

mick,i'm assuming the car is fully road legal?

are all of those cars in the list above fully road legal,in whichever country they were done in?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pretty sure the jap cars are not road legal cars


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

And those records are a few days old 
All the best and don't miss-shift as Daijiro did...


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*

he didnt miss shift


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sure looks like the shifter didn't return properly after going into 2nd and when he went to grab 3rd he was in 2nd again, (listen to rpm) thats what I'd call a miss shift.
If he'd got that right it would have dropped the time a fraction.
Damn good time all the same.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes the lemon is full road legal. It will de driven there and driven back home again.

I am going to ask some Tyre manufacturers for advice and a deal for road tyres.

I am currently using Toyo T1R'S

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mick - when are you planning on doing this mate ? I wouldn't mind coming along to watch


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> And those records are a few days old
> All the best and don't miss-shift as Daijiro did...


Hi andreasgtr

On that video is says that Daijiro ran the 0-300 in 13.7 sec but the time on the list is 13 sec dead.

Does anyone know what time is right for the Veilside car


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The right time of 13.00 secs was written on exvitermini.com the only video footage of the veilside car's try shows a 13.72
I hope the 13.00 is not the estimated "If Dai didn't miss the shift" time...


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

Wonder where Mario got the 13 sec dead info from 

Mario are you out there ???


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

dan0h said:


> 10th HRF Power (Sakuretsu R Final Version) - 18.49
> 11th Auto Bahn (Auto Bahn GTR) - 20.77


check it out here
Japanese Muscle 

0-300km/h in - 19.55 seconds


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

dan0h said:


> To pad out the remaining parts of the board from some info I have :
> 
> 1st Team Cowie UK Skyline R32 GTR 12.474sec
> 2nd VeilSide Japan (R-1 StreetDrag) Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 13.00s
> ...


YouTube - Kismo Skyline

- Kevin.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

We should start updating this top 10 list now then.


Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

so i'm assuming that the other cars aren't street legal,meaning that the Lemon way be one of the quickets 0-300 road legal cars?


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I belive Nicolas is ranked 11 then, with his time 19:55 - stock weight. Street legal.
Nice!


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mick,you have BIG BALLS to do this.I hope that you do very very well in the Lemon.I think the whole forum should be behind you on this.

Im sure a top 5 run would cap off a really good year for you and the lemon,with regards to the times you did so far this year.

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Irish GTR said:


> Mick,you have BIG BALLS to do this.I hope that you do very very well in the Lemon.I think the whole forum should be behind you on this.
> 
> Im sure a top 5 run would cap off a really good year for you and the lemon,with regards to the times you did so far this year.
> 
> Good luck with it mate.


Cheers mate.

I recon she will be in the top 5 with the full interior in.
I will do a vid as well.
Mick


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I recon she will be in the top 5 with the full interior in.
> I will do a vid as well.
> Mick


wow that is quick. fair play to you Mick. 

Have nothing but good comments about the Toyo's your using, will be putting them on my car in about 200miles but obviously im not trying to do a 0-300km run lol

Good luck, would love to be there when it happens

Dave


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

A question .. Who's the fastest GT-R running on a stock gearbox ? 5? 6 speed ?

what time and what speed ?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SR BEAST said:


> A question .. Who's the fastest GT-R running on a stock gearbox ? 5? 6 speed ?
> 
> what time and what speed ?



I am not talking about that at all its the top 10, 0 to 300 kms records i am interested in.

Mick


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I am not talking about that at all its the top 10, 0 to 300 kms records i am interested in.
> 
> Mick


I know what ur talking about ..


I was asking something else


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Good Luck Mick.:bowdown1: 

Nice to see you aiming high bud.:smokin: 

Keep us posted on the time and place.

Andy.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

*Just to update the transmissions also used.*



dan0h said:


> To pad out the remaining parts of the board from some info I have :
> 
> 1st Team Cowie UK Skyline R32 GTR 12.474sec
> 2nd VeilSide Japan (R-1 StreetDrag) Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 13.00s *Sequential*
> ...


Not only that guys, but the cars were driven by option boss Dai chan........not a fast driver.


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

dan0h said:


> To pad out the remaining parts of the board from some info I have :
> 
> 1st Team Cowie UK Skyline R32 GTR 12.474sec
> 2nd VeilSide Japan (R-1 StreetDrag) Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 13.00s
> ...


Hi dan0h

Can you tell me if the rockets car is going to be rebuilt again and would it be fast enough to get on the list above.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi, well, I couldnt really comment as its not my place - but he's already run a 9.74 and 203.9 (in one mile) at TOTB 5, so I suspect it would be fairly quick, but those list cars are pretty hardcore, Ronnie still has aircon and its still fundamentally a road car.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> The right time of 13.00 secs was written on exvitermini.com the only video footage of the veilside car's try shows a 13.72
> I hope the 13.00 is not the estimated "If Dai didn't miss the shift" time...


Apparently he was upping the boost. Not a mis-shift.


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

dan0h said:


> Hi, well, I couldnt really comment as its not my place - but he's already run a 9.74 and 203.9 (in one mile) at TOTB 5, so I suspect it would be fairly quick, but those list cars are pretty hardcore, Ronnie still has aircon and its still fundamentally a road car.


Cool 

What about the abbey drag car i seen it run years ago at the pod, i think Scott told me that it run the crank bearings, pity as it was fast did it never get rebuilt after that event


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

The figures are (for the 2005 Renault R25):
0 to 62.1 mph:100 km/h: 1.9 seconds
0 to 124.3 mph:200 km/h: 3.9 seconds
0 to 186 mph:300 km/h: 8.4 seconds

Still a few seconds off an F1 car


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Rostampoor said:


> I belive Nicolas is ranked 11 then, with his time 19:55 - stock weight. Street legal.
> Nice!


That time has not been updated as yet. That test run was done in 2005. 
There are more modifications been done since then.


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

hey guy's I just noticed I was mentioned here.

I did my runs full weight 1740 Kg total weight, thats incl me.Tyres was Yoko AVS sport 265,35,18 and of course stock gearbox as well.

I never did a proper 0-300 km/h run with the new engine spec, it should be better as I do 10,36 ET 223 km/h in the quarter and with the previous setup only 10,86 216 km/h.

Nicolas K
KISMO


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> hey guy's I just noticed I was mentioned here.
> 
> I did my runs full weight 1740 Kg total weight, thats incl me.Tyres was Yoko AVS sport 265,35,18 and of course stock gearbox as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Nicolas, thats what I thought. 

Anychance of vids of work you carried out on kismo? 
Waiting for updates on kismo.dk


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey, Yes and no..Actually the engine I built I filmed everything but for some ridiculous mofo reason the camera only has the part from bottom end assemble GRRRR, I even had the guy film when I dropped it in the car and fired it up first time.

Its unedited and many hours as you could exspect, Im not sure I would ever bother to edit it all (or the bottom end part) and host it.Well maybe come winter time and getting bored you know.At least I will notify Gtr forums if I do.

Regards
Nicolas K


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> Hey, Yes and no..Actually the engine I built I filmed everything but for some ridiculous mofo reason the camera only has the part from bottom end assemble GRRRR, I even had the guy film when I dropped it in the car and fired it up first time.
> 
> Its unedited and many hours as you could exspect, Im not sure I would ever bother to edit it all (or the bottom end part) and host it.Well maybe come winter time and getting bored you know.At least I will notify Gtr forums if I do.
> 
> ...


Id gladly watch all of that 3 times infact  

That would take some time to edit though.

You probley get this alot but did you have any problems when mapping your AEM EMS?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Nicolas Kiesa said:


> I never did a proper 0-300 km/h run with the new engine spec, it should be better as I do 10,36 ET 223 km/h in the quarter and with the previous setup only 10,86 216 km/h.
> KISMO


So probably something like a 19 flat or maybe even an 18?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I recon with the new set up we will right up there.


Mick


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I would be cool if you could beat could a couple of the japanese tuner cars.
Anyway good luck with effort.

Here are some times of production cars also 0-300 km/h for comparing.
0-300 km/h: 
Aston Martin Vanquish 55.0 s 
Ferrari 550 Maranello 61.2 s 
Lamborghini Murciélago 34.2 s 
Mercedes SL55 AMG 32.5 s 
Porsche GT2 40.9 s


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> I recon with the new set up we will right up there.
> 
> 
> Mick


Good luck Mick,


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

good luck


----------

